

GNU source code repository hacked (for gcc, binutils, etc) - sucuri2
http://blog.sucuri.net/2010/11/savannah-gnu-org-hacked-and-currently-offline.html

======
sucuri2
Direct link: <http://savannah.gnu.org/>

